# stolen rabbit



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello every one.

yesterday a couple who I have been selling baby chicks to , came by my house and wanted a rabbit. I showed then what I had . They told me that they cost to much. I told them that they could find cheaper rabbits other places. They left saying that they might be back. 
That evening I went to wallyworld. WW is 30 miles away. I left at 7 pm and got back home at 9.30.
This morning when I went to feed my bunn's. 1 out of the litter of 12 was gone. That just happens to be the litter that he wanted a doe from. hhhuuumm.
Well at least he or she, did not take one of my 2 mama bunn's. I would have been heart broken.
Is there a way to lock rabbit hutches.
Here is a pic of my hutches.
Thanks Feedbunns


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Suspicious. You happen to know where they live? I'd take someone with me and go a knockin'.


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

I thought about that. I do not know were they live but other's around here would. I live in a small country community. I think that I will just let this one go. Maybe they needed it more than I did. BUT I do not want my 2 does to be stolen. I am very pleased with them. They are the best that I have ever had. I paid 20 $ for each of them. They have turned out to be worth way more than that. That is why I will not sell my bunns cheap. They are worth the money that I ask. 
Did you know that rabbit meat is at least $ 9.00 a pound?


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I wonder why they didn't take more...I mean if someone is gonna steal a rabbit-crazy:-(
It's sad when it gets to the point of having to lock up our stock.

None of mine are locked, but most people know my Very large hubby(he's 6ft. 275lbs) and he's a bit intimidating and definitely a *******/hillbilly. However, on our English Lop cage their is a hasp&clasp that a small lock could fit on. Her hutch has a side open door that is wood though.However looking at your wire cages, I'm sure you could find a lock that would fit around the wire & lock with no problem, but it'll be a pain everytime you have to open it. As hubby pointed out though-if they really want your stock, they could cut the wire with cutters and get them.

Good luck either way, it's something no one should deal with.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

With wire hutches, there's no real way to lock them securely. Even if you put a lock around the wire, they can bend the rest of the door. If you re-enforce the door, they can cut the wire.

Locks really only keep honest people honest, it's difficult to prevent thieves.

Sorry about your bunny. I would definitely post fliers about the STOLEN rabbit so that everyone knows and if they see it they might get nervous and return it or come back saying they want to pay with some lame excuse. I would not just brush it off, it's STEALING. 

Not saying "Go hunt them down with a shotgun!" but at least letting the community know that they stole the rabbit.


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

You can buy cheap online cameras that you can view real time from your PC or cellphone. They also record. Even a dummy camera or a fake security sign might deter them. How did they contact you? If by phone then maybe the number is in your call history. I agree you should try to reach them. If for no other reason than to hint that you know. If they will steal one rabbit then they might steal anything or brag to someone else that would try to steal from you. You could say you've changed your mind to sell them one and offer to bring one to them. If by that then youve figured out their address then while on the call you could innocently say, "you live over on such and such road, right?" Then they might think could return their kind gesture by stealing back your rabbit.... As you can see, Id be glad to help you! When a person cant believe their property and belongings are safe anymore then somethings got to be done. I agree w a lock. You could probably get a long cable to run thru all the doors so you only have to unlock one lock.

Good luck and please let us know more.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> yesterday a couple who I have been selling baby chicks to


I find it odd that if they were buying chicks from you previously, why would they come back and steal a rabbit?...seems like now they wont be able to buy chicks. I also find it strange that someone would risk going to jail for trespassing and stealing over a rabbit, especially if they did not know how long you would be gone. 

Did they know you were going to WW? How old was the rabbit that is gone?


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

One time I thought a young rabbit was stolen only to find it later in the yard. Seems it was able to squeeze out of the cage door. Don't know what made it decide to try escaping the cage. I just hope someone didn't try to steal it and it got loose.


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

I just built my cages with padlocks to shut them.


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

countryfied2011 said:


> I find it odd that if they were buying chicks from you previously, why would they come back and steal a rabbit?...seems like now they wont be able to buy chicks. I also find it strange that someone would risk going to jail for trespassing and stealing over a rabbit, especially if they did not know how long you would be gone.
> 
> Did they know you were going to WW? How old was the rabbit that is gone?


Yes it is odd. The rabbit was 8 weeks old. It was 1 of a litter of 12 and they wanted a doe from that litter. I do not think that they new that I was going to WW. But they do not want any more chicks . They plan to raise their own. Also I called them this morning and nicely ask if they had come by and picked up a bunny. They did not answer. Then called back while I was out with my rabbits and left a long message saying that they had not come to get a rabbit.
Around here no one would go to jail for stealing a rabbit. Mine do not have tattoo. One new Zealand looks like another. If they had taken more than one or an adult I would call the sheriff .
Thanks for caring.


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

SherryB said:


> You can buy cheap online cameras that you can view real time from your PC or cellphone. They also record. Even a dummy camera or a fake security sign might deter them. How did they contact you? If by phone then maybe the number is in your call history. I agree you should try to reach them. If for no other reason than to hint that you know. If they will steal one rabbit then they might steal anything or brag to someone else that would try to steal from you. You could say you've changed your mind to sell them one and offer to bring one to them. If by that then youve figured out their address then while on the call you could innocently say, "you live over on such and such road, right?" Then they might think could return their kind gesture by stealing back your rabbit.... As you can see, Id be glad to help you! When a person cant believe their property and belongings are safe anymore then somethings got to be done. I agree w a lock. You could probably get a long cable to run thru all the doors so you only have to unlock one lock.
> 
> Good luck and please let us know more.


Thank you, I am going to male some changes I just do not know what yet.
I love my bunnys. I am a little obsessed with them. I studied about rabbits for 20 years before I started to raise them.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Wolfy-hound said:


> Not saying "Go hunt them down with a shotgun!" but at least letting the community know that they stole the rabbit.


 
Sorry, gotta disagree with this part of your post. Unless the OP knows for absolute dead certain, without any possible doubt, the folks mentioned took the rabbit, accusing them, and telling the community they are thieves is a VERY BAD IDEA!! I would be beyond livid if someone untruthfully spread the rumor that I had stolen from them.

I know places where, if such an accusation was made, and if untrue, might get the accuser a butt whipping, or their barn burned down, or something even worse. 

Better think long and hard about saying something like that, yeah it looks bad, but several things could have happened to the bun besides theft.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

feedbunns said:


> Did you know that rabbit meat is at least $ 9.00 a pound?


 
If I could get anywhere close to 9.00 a pound I would be expanding my rabbit operation.


I find it odd that if they wanted a rabbit from a certain parent why they would steal a baby and not just steal the adult that is ready to breed, I hope that your rabbit just escaped and that you find her. Be very careful about accusing someone of a crime especially with no evidence, you don't want to get yourself in trouble. I meet everyone that buys rabbits from me in the Walmart parking lot and use a post office box address on my pedigree, if they do not know where you live then they can not steal your rabbits


----------



## texasramblerbj (Aug 13, 2013)

feedbunns said:


> I thought about that. I do not know were they live but other's around here would. I live in a small country community. I think that I will just let this one go. Maybe they needed it more than I did. BUT I do not want my 2 does to be stolen. I am very pleased with them. They are the best that I have ever had. I paid 20 $ for each of them. They have turned out to be worth way more than that. That is why I will not sell my bunns cheap. They are worth the money that I ask.
> Did you know that rabbit meat is at least $ 9.00 a pound?


:lonergr: I would get someone to go over to their house to check it out first and report back, then if you can id the bunny for sure. I would take proper folks with me and kick their behind. I have been to court over stolen Macaw Bird before , I still had to pay for My the bird to get him back. unless it is microchiped .or you have dna you loose . even with loads of whitnesses . Hear in Texas we still have the right to protect our property from 2 and 4 legged varments. You have an investment no matter what you pd. and you have the right to protect them.........Rabbit in grocery store down this way is about $6.00 lb if you can find it.


----------



## texasramblerbj (Aug 13, 2013)

I am sorry folks , I am new to site, and still learning about it. I made a double entry and tried to cancel one of them about stolen rabbit .


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi every one I hope that you are having a good weekend.

Like I said earlier I am not that worried about it. I have not talked to any one about this except for you guys. 
My rabbits are tame and come right up to me if they get out. They want their treats and my yard is fenced in. 
The rabbit was taken. These things happen these days. 
I think that I will follow the advice about meeting at walmart or some place??
I am a low income person and selling the rabbits helps me have the money to buy there food. Also this spring and summer I have been cutting tall grass by hand and drying it for them to have this winter. I gave them some to see if they like it. They loved it.
If you try to buy rabbit meat online it is $ 9.00 a pound plus shipping. And if you sell rabbits to restaurant supplyers they go for #8.50 a pound.
A lady near here has 2000 does. A truck comes to her house every week or so and picks up fryers for $ 8.50 a pound. She is making money but she works long hours.
Do not sell your rabbits to cheap. The meat is the most delicious and nutrisious that you can get. No chemicals or hormones have gone into this meat ect.
Thank all of you for helping me with this.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I understand that online it sells for 9.00 a pound but that is coming from a USDA inspected processing plant. It sounds like the woman close do you is doing Pel Freeze, I believe they pay less than 2.00 a pound live weight. I wish you the best in selling your rabbits but do not get your hopes up of making a lot of money, the ARBA has a list of processors and they all pay under 2.00 a pound. You will need to check your state laws before you sell any processed rabbits since you are not USDA/FDA inspected. I am thrilled when I sell meat privately for 2.50 pound live weight, at the meat auction the average price is 1.40-1.80 a pound


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

In Ohio rabbits can be sold from farm to consumer uninspected. I sell mine for $5/lb, the going rate in the stores being $5.50-$6 if you can even find it.


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

I do not know what pel freeze is. But My husband and I have been to this place several times. we traded rabbits back and forth for a while. She sells them to a company who sells then to restaurants in California.
She sells live rabbits, not processed.
I only raise meat rabbits for my family to eat. I sometimes sell good breeding stock, live not processed .


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

65284 said:


> Sorry, gotta disagree with this part of your post. Unless the OP knows for absolute dead certain, without any possible doubt, the folks mentioned took the rabbit, accusing them, and telling the community they are thieves is a VERY BAD IDEA!! I would be beyond livid if someone untruthfully spread the rumor that I had stolen from them.
> 
> I know places where, if such an accusation was made, and if untrue, might get the accuser a butt whipping, or their barn burned down, or something even worse.
> 
> Better think long and hard about saying something like that, yeah it looks bad, but several things could have happened to the bun besides theft.


By 'they" I meant a vague "someone" not naming the accused party. Letting the community know that someone stole a rabbit and that there were "people" who were there earlier looking at the same rabbit would serve the purpose without actually pointing the finger.

Unless people are there very often and many other people looked a that same rabbit, then the likelihood that right after they want that rabbit, say that it's too high priced and then it's gone hours later but it's someone OTHER THAN them? Not very high.


----------



## Joe Prepper (Jul 25, 2011)

65284 said:


> Sorry, gotta disagree with this part of your post. Unless the OP knows for absolute dead certain, without any possible doubt, the folks mentioned took the rabbit, accusing them, and telling the community they are thieves is a VERY BAD IDEA!! I would be beyond livid if someone untruthfully spread the rumor that I had stolen from them.
> 
> I know places where, if such an accusation was made, and if untrue, might get the accuser a butt whipping, or their barn burned down, or something even worse.
> 
> Better think long and hard about saying something like that, yeah it looks bad, but several things could have happened to the bun besides theft.


:thumb:


----------



## Joe Prepper (Jul 25, 2011)

Wolfy-hound said:


> By 'they" I meant a vague "someone" not naming the accused party. Letting the community know that someone stole a rabbit and that there were "people" who were there earlier looking at the same rabbit would serve the purpose without actually pointing the finger.
> 
> Unless people are there very often and many other people looked a that same rabbit, then the likelihood that right after they want that rabbit, say that it's too high priced and then it's gone hours later but it's someone OTHER THAN them? Not very high.


I dunno, I think insinuating theft with anecdotal evidence and outright calling someone a thief is about the same thing. I told a man yesterday I thought he had an item priced to high. If next week someone came to me and said so and so said someone came by complaining about his sales price alluding to the fact that now the item is stolen I would........well, I would be on my way over there to get a few things straight.

If you feel strongly enough that a person stole something I personally would confront them. If I was not sure, then I'd let it go and file that possibility away for future reference. Pride and reputation run deep in many rural areas and "Old West" rules often apply when a man's good name or property are at stake.


----------



## Joe Prepper (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh yeah... that sucks if indeed someone stole your livestock. You need a big dog!


----------



## hbird23 (Mar 12, 2013)

ChocolateMouse said:


> In Ohio rabbits can be sold from farm to consumer uninspected. I sell mine for $5/lb, the going rate in the stores being $5.50-$6 if you can even find it.


Is that price for live weight or dressed out


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

hbird23 said:


> Is that price for live weight or dressed out


Dressed out. I usually only sell live rabbits as meat breeders or 4H projects, etc, and I get more for them that way.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Breeding stock is higher than our fryers. 
We get $9 a dressed out whole & processed 10 week old rabbit.

Since we started selling fryers to individuals(not just putting the rabbits up for our own consumption)we can't keep enough in stock for our orders, we've got a wait list now for the upcoming batches. I was suprised that with 8 meat does averaging 10 kits at a time=80 rabbits on cull day that we still had more demand than supply.But we're just a family run rabbitry.

I'm adding 2 more meat does to breed solely for our family's freezer.


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

Before I stareted raising rabbits last year I went to the store and bought rabbit so I could make sure I liked it well enough to raise and butcher my own. It was $15 for half a frozen rabbit.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

I sell mine for $10 a pound to friends and family and, so far, everyone is happy to pay for quality meat.
----------------------------------

How are your cages set up? I cant see in your pictures but can you make the AREA secure, rather than the cages? Perhaps a strongly built, chainlink sided and locked door shed kind of thing?


----------



## HayBabies (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't like unknown people coming to our home. Will avoid it if possible. I was almost raped once. Now I send them lots of pictures and meet them in town to show them the animals. Always bring someone with you. 

Have someone you trust with you, if the buyers insist on coming to your home. If they must come to your home put the animals in a cage to show them by the drive way. Don't take them on a tour around your place. 

It's not safe anymore. Don't take chances.


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Yep
Like I said rabbit meat is the best! Thank you guys for speaking up. I was not making up a story about the price of rabbit meat.
Keep up the good work!
I am waiting on a litter now:dance:


----------

